# Duck Skin Crisps?



## nick_cooks (Oct 14, 2009)

Once upon a time, at a Thai food restaurant, I got like this coconut curry with duck. It was pretty okay, but the crazies thing about it was this like fried duck-skin crisp that was used as a garnish. It has stuck in my mind since then, and I've been looking for a way to recreate that for a soup I'll be making for Thanksgiving. I'd appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2009)

When I'm deconstructing a duck, I cut up the skin and toss it in a pan and heat it up to render the fat for other uses.  As the fat melts off the skin, the skin browns and crisps.  Deee-licious!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2009)

IMHO the crispy skin is the best part of the duck!!! Yummmm...

Just like Andy, I finish off the skin from a baked duck by dry-frying it in a skillet fat side down until crispy and fully rendered. And I do the same thing with turkey and baked chicken skin. My kids and I draw lots to see who gets it!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 15, 2009)

My children think duck is the best chicken ever.


----------



## bknox (Oct 15, 2009)

Sliced and fried. Same for chicken. I make a pulled chicken where I top the sandwich with crispy strips of the skin. Good stuff.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 15, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> My children think duck is the best chicken ever.



Hell of a lot more flavor than chicken, that's for sure.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2009)

My eldest daughter refuses to even try it because, "It's all dark meat!", and she doesn't like dark meat poultry.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 15, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> My eldest daughter refuses to even try it because, "It's all dark meat!", and she doesn't like dark meat poultry.



What is up with kids and being afraid of "dark" meat.

When I was a kid, I was all about the dark meat, because it tasted good without having to cover it in a huge lake of gravy (not that I didn't do it anyway)...

What's the obsession with the driest, least flavorful portion of the meat?


----------

